# Xbox Live Gaming



## 350Chris

I have managed to lay hands on a Series X - are there any onliners who have room for a rusty Gears player or other worthy titles?


----------



## AnthonyUK

Are you getting game pass for £11/pm?

Destiny 2 might be worth looking at. I flip flop between Destiny and Division as content is released. 
Control is also on Gamepass but single player but should look amazing on X.


----------



## 350Chris

Yep - I got a game pass deal so am giving it a go - VERY impressed so far

Will add Destiny to the queue


----------



## AnthonyUK

350Chris said:


> Yep - I got a game pass deal so am giving it a go - VERY impressed so far
> 
> Will add Destiny to the queue


Feel welcome to add me xxxxxxx if you need help with anything in Destiny 2 as it can be a bit overwhelming to start with I hear.

The gunplay in Destiny 2 is still the best IMO.

Edit - I am no longer on XBL


----------



## 350Chris

Will do...will be there as soon as my new headset arrives. Gears 4 horde without team audio was a complete failure :lol:


----------



## 350Chris

Headset arrived yesterday - online gaming will take a step up for me thanks to Tier 4...

Gears marathon on the horizon


----------



## LeadFarmer

You can actually get 3 years Game Pass Ultimate for just £1.
I set it up for my lad the other week. Bit of a no brainer bargain.


----------



## fatdazza

Seriously 3 years for £1 - how?


----------



## LeadFarmer

fatdazza said:


> Seriously 3 years for £1 - how?


This sounds lengthy, but its actually very simple..

It only works the very first time you sign up to *G*ame *P*ass *U*ltimate, taking their £1 for 3 months trial. If you've previously had GPU, or currently have it, or currently within their £1 for 3 months trial offer, you can't do it. This is not a scam, or a way of tricking Xbox, as Xbox fully permit this, but they don't advertise it. In fact once you've set it up Xbox displays a message telling you exactly when the GPU will expire.

When subscribing to Game Pass Ultimate, it will convert any existing *X*box *L*ive *G*old to GPU on a 1:1 ratio. So if you have 12 months of XLG they you will then have 12 months of GPU. The trick is to load up on the maximum XLG before taking the £1 GPU offer. You can do it with less than 3 yrs, but what's the point? You may as well do it for 3 yrs.

The maximum XLG you can have is 3 years. So you need to top up to 3 years XLG. I bought mine from CD-Keys. However, for every 1 year of XLG you redeem, Xbox give you an additional month free if you turn on 'Auto Renew'. So you have to be careful not to purchase too much as the free months could take you over the 3 year maximum allowed. Each time you add a full year of XGL select 'auto renew' when redeeming to get a free month, then after redeeming turn off 'auto renew'. Keep doing this for any full years you redeem. Doing the 'auto renew' option might work against you if getting the free month makes it difficult to get to the full 3 years membership, if so just untick 'auto renew'.

Lets say you currently have 1 full year of XLG left. If you buy another year you will then have 2 yrs 1 month because Xbox give you a month free (with auto renew). If you then buy another year, Xbox won't let you redeem it as it will take you to 3 yrs 2 months. You will have to wait 2 months before you can redeem your additional year.

So once you've figured out how to get the full 3 yrs XLG, and topped up to the maximum of 3 yrs (maybe by buying whole years and some months membership) you then take up the £1 for 3 months Game Pass Ultimate deal. The £1 deal is only available for GP*Ultimate*.

Your GPU subscription will convert all your 3 years of XLG to GPU. Then, once your 3 years GPU expires the 3 months for £1 starts (but I think it deducts your £1 now, not then).

When this 3 month membership expires (in 3 yrs and 3 months time from now) then GPU will auto renew. So make a note in your diary to cancel auto renew if you don't want it any more. It may work out better to choose not to auto renew and decline the free months, depending on how much membership you currently have. Just do the maths and work out the most economical way for you.

So for the price of 3 yrs XLG upfront (which you would probably have purchased each year anyway) and an additional £1, you will now have 3 yrs & 3 months GPU.

Boom!!!!


----------



## LeadFarmer

You may see reference on the tinter web to the ratios of conversion from XLG to Game Pass, which I think is 3 months GPU for every exiting year of XLG you already have?? But this if for if you purchase Game Pass. What I'm talking about above is Game Pass *Ultimate* using their £1 for 3 months trial offer.


----------



## fatdazza

Thanks for taking the time to post :thumb:

Unfortunately already tried the 3 months for a pound offer - darn it


----------



## LeadFarmer

Never mind, others may find it useful.

For anyone else, you MUST redeem the Xbox Gold memberships BEFORE taking up the £1 GPU offer.


----------



## Oats

Humm That's in interesting method. I just took the £1 for PC gaming. However, for £120 and three years GPU it would make me switch from Playstation to Xbox. Shame the £1 will expire soon. maybe I'll get a new Xbox at Christmas coming when £1 is back on.


----------



## LeadFarmer

Could always create a new user account/ID perhaps?


----------



## Oats

LeadFarmer said:


> Could always create a new user account/ID perhaps?


I think I will as the Tag I have now isn't one I ever use on other platforms. It has occured to me that the upgrade saving is the three year conversion. Even when the £1;ends it would still only be £15 to get Ultimate and apply it to the three years. Just need to make sure I read the small print that it'll still do that before I get Game Pass vouchers when I've got a new console.


----------



## LeadFarmer

If you just do the £1 trail now, when it ends you can resubscribe to Ultimate again but at full price, and the conversion ratio from Gold to Ultimate is something like 4:1 so every 4 months of Gold will just get you 1 month of Ultimate. 

That’s assuming Gold is still available in the future. I expect them to stop Gold and make everyone use game pass. 

With Game Pass Ultimate it’s just costing you £1 for 3 years as you would probably have bought Gold anyway for those 3 years.


----------

